# Extra Bonus Points - Use for Maintenance Fees



## KDP1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good Morning All......what would you recommend for a small amount of bonus points that expire 12/31/2012? We have 1,800 points to utilize. Would using them to pay some of the MF be a wise decision?


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 2, 2012)

You can use points to pay MF?  What's the exchange rate?


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 2, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> You can use points to pay MF?  What's the exchange rate?



10 points for $1


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2012)

Only Bonus points (not regular points), limited to the $$ owed.
5,000 bonus points = $500 in fees. 

IMHO, a better use would be for HGVC or RCI reservations.
What's better... $500 in fees or a week in a 2BR TS?

Not sure, but you may be able to use BP's to book an RCI
stay after they expire, like you can with regular points.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 3, 2012)

Aquaman55 said:


> 10 points for $1



Ouch, no wonder I never paid any attention to that part!  Not a practical use of points at all.  Better to do a little weekend getaway with those 1800 points!


----------



## KDP1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks TUGers - appreciate the information.


----------



## xandern (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have some 'left over' bonus points, you can also convert them to HHonors points (no fee for that).


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 3, 2012)

xandern said:


> If you have some 'left over' bonus points, you can also convert them to HHonors points (no fee for that).



Double check, but I thought HH conversion had to be done before the use year, not at the last minute...


----------



## Remy (Apr 3, 2012)

xandern said:


> If you have some 'left over' bonus points, you can also convert them to HHonors points (no fee for that).



No fee? Not last I checked.


----------



## xandern (Apr 5, 2012)

We converted 'left over' bonus points to HHonors points twice. Both times we did it a month before the points expired. It can be done (via phonecall) at any time and HHonors points post instantaneously.

Even though we also had assumed that there would be a fee for this, we were not charged one both times (we were not even asked for a creditcard number). Apparently bonus points are treated differently than regular HGVC points. The most recent time we did this was last year. For this reason, I am assuming that there is indeed no fee for converting bonus points to HHonors points, but true, when asking HGVC to convert the points, I did not ask if they would charge a fee - they just did not bring it up themselves and it was no priority for me ;-)


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Double check, but I thought HH conversion had to be done before the use year, not at the last minute...



Converting "Bonus" points is different from converting "Club-Points."
Bonus points do not have a use year, just a term-limit.
Club-Points need to be converted before their use-year (unless you're ElitePlus).

_But as we oft say, HH-conversions is not a good use of points, rather a desperation move._


----------

